#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Study in china.. undervalued?

## sizlinspirit

I was recently reading an article in TOI about the growth of China as a education hub last week. And I was amazed to see its potential and how people completely overlook China. I understand that it may not be the most conventional choice for studying abroad, but many people overlook the fact that it is an emerging superpower. 
The language barrier is being broken thanks to instituions that have adopted english as a language of medium and made study in china a possibility. And China sounds like such an interesting country to explore, doesn't it? I'd love to visit this country if and when i get a chance. 

What are your opinions on this topic? Don't you think China should be given more importance as an education hub?





  Similar Threads: Chinas Bullet Train targets 2298 Km In 8 Hours Flat Manipal University signs MoUs with two universities in China. Kings of Logistics: China - Must See - Amazing!

----------

